# Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.



## Joschkopp (7. Januar 2016)

Moin Leute,

ist es erlaubt die Ufervegetation zu verändern oder zu beschneiden um sich Zugang zu einer Angelstelle zu schaffen?
In meinem Fall handelt es sich lediglich um Brombeerbüsche an einem Kanalufer die über die Steinpackung gewachsen sind.



Güße & Petri Heil


----------



## greenRiver (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Meines Wissens nach ist es verboten. Ich würde mir da jetzt aber nicht so einen Riesen Kopf drum machen. Solange es nicht in einem stark geschützten Naturschutzgebiete ist, es wie in deinem Fall nur Brombeere ist und es im Maße bleibt wird da wohl niemand was gegen haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hallo,

das kommt auf das Landschaftsschutzgesetz des betreffenden Bundeslandes an. Grundsätzlich (grundsätzlich heißt immer es gibt Ausnahmen) dürfte es verboten sein. Hängt teilweise auch von der Jahreszeit ab. Bei uns (Bayern) darf ich ab April nicht mal in meinem eigenen Garten die Sträucher und Hecken zurückschneiden.
Aber, wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte:"wer viel frägt, geht viel irr".
Also mach es und laß Dich nicht erwischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Jeep, eigentlich verboten. Sogar bei Brombeerhecken!
Kann jedoch beantragt werden und mit viel Glück, Bründung muss natürlich passen ( wobei ein Angelplatz mal einfach so ins Blaue, nicht dazu gehört), dann aber auch nur zu bestimmten Jahreszeit erlaubt wird.


----------



## wilhelm (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Schau mal hier rein Joschkopp 
https://umwelt.bussgeldkatalog.org/hecke-schneiden/
oder auch hier https://umwelt.bussgeldkatalog.org/naturschutz/#nowe

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Es handelt sich um kein Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Meine persönlcihe (und nicht juristisch abgesicherte) Sichtweise:
Im Normalfall gehört das Ufergrundstück ja immer jemandem.

Und sowenig wie man in den Garten seines Nachbarn einfach rein kann und einen Busch (ohne Auftrag) wegschneiden, der einem nicht passt, so wenig darf man wohl einfach an irgendwelchen Gewässergrundstücken Landschaftsgärtner spielen (ohne Auftrag)..

Alles andere würde mich im durchbürokratisierten Deutschland wundern....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> ist es erlaubt die Ufervegetation zu verändern oder zu beschneiden um sich Zugang zu einer Angelstelle zu schaffen?
> In meinem Fall handelt es sich lediglich um Brombeerbüsche an einem Kanalufer die über die Steinpackung gewachsen sind.




Für NRW Kanäle als Eigeninitiative des Anglers definitiv verboten.

Wobei das Wasser-und Schiffartsamt als Verantwortliche Behörde für Bundeswasserstrassen an zu arg zugewucherten Abschnitten eh meist 1x pro Jahr eine wirklich intensive(!) "Komplettrasur" der Uferbereiche durchführen lässt,um das ganze im  Fall der Fälle halbwegs zugänglich zu halten.

Schaut hier an "meinem" Kanalabschnitt anschl.wie ein Kombieinsatz aus Agent Orange und GaLa Bauern mit Beziehungsfrust aus[emoji6] 

Verständlicherweise nicht primär für Angler ,sondern im Fall der Fälle für Rettungskräfte.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Schon mal darauf gekommen, dass diese überhängenden Brommbeerbüsche gerade als Einstand für Fische interessant sind, also auch Fangplatz sein können?
An einem kaum strukturierten Kanal sollte man eher froh darüber sein, als diese zu entfernen oder zu beschneiden!

Jürgen


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schon mal darauf gekommen, dass diese überhängenden Brommbeerbüsche gerade als Einstand für Fische interessant sind, also auch Fangplatz sein können?
> An einem kaum strukturierten Kanal sollte man eher froh darüber sein, als diese zu entfernen oder zu beschneiden!
> 
> Jürgen


Stimmt schon was du schreibst aber wie kommst du dahin um die Stellen zu befischen wenn das ganze Ufer zugewuchert ist?


----------



## Sharpo (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

In dem Du Dich in die Brombeerhecke setzt.  :q

(Muss man überall hinkommen? #q)


----------



## wilhelm (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

west1

 Da genau das was du fragst jeder anders sieht, genau deshalb ist es Deutschlandweit  verboten und kann  je nach Bundesland sehr teuer werden..|kopfkrat

Siehe meinen post 5.|znaika:


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



west1 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon was du schreibst aber wie kommst du dahin um die Stellen zu befischen wenn das ganze Ufer zugewuchert ist?



Jedenfalls nicht, in dem du deinen Standhauer zückst und alles kurz und klein säbelst!


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Also die Brombeerhecken bieten keinem Fisch einen Unterstand nichtmal Schatten da sie sich lediglich auf der Steinpackung und dem Ufer befinden. Direkt davor befindet sich einer der seltenen Hotspots die wir in unserer Ecke haben.
Um die Ufer kümmert sich bei meinem Kanalabschnitt niemand, ausser die Angler selber in dem Sie sich Zugang verschaffen. Fakt ist es gibt viel zu wenig produktive Stellen die für Angler zugängig sind. Bei schönem Wetter kann man auch schnell mal Pech haben und das diese wenigen Stellen besetzt sind.
Vorallem ist es schwierig sich einen Futterplatz anzulegen ohne das jemand drauf angelt, was leider Voraussetzung ist bei uns um überhaupt mal einen ordentlichen Friedfisch zu fangen.


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Dann stellen wir uns doch mal ganz doof und fragen uns, wie es denn zu diesem unbeangelbaren "Hotspot" kommt, den diese Brombeeren so trefflich bewahren!?

Oder dürfen Fische in so einem tristen Kanal nicht auch eine kleine Rückzugsmöglichkeit haben?


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



> Stimmt schon was du schreibst aber wie kommst du dahin um die Stellen zu befischen wenn das ganze Ufer zugewuchert ist?


Auch eine Brombeerhecke hat einen Anfang oder ein Ende, von wo aus man dann fischen kann, Lücken kann man natürlich auch nutzen!
Ich will hier aber nicht den Verteidiger der Brombeere geben, an eurem tristen Kanal.
Nur sind mir die Kollegen bekannt, die am liebsten ihren Angelplatz betoniert sehen und meinen sie hätten mit Erwerb einer Angelkarte eine Berechtigung erlangt Landschaftsgestalter zu sein! 
Dennoch spricht für mich nichts dagegen, unauffällig eine kleine Lücke zu schaffen, um zumindes temporär Zutritt zu erhalten.
Wenn dies nicht unbedingt in der Vogelbrutzeit stattfindet, aber auch dafür haben nicht alle Verständnis!

Und ansonsten so:



> In dem Du Dich in die Brombeerhecke setzt.  :q
> 
> (Muss man überall hinkommen? #q)


Jürgen


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Und wieder mal für ein bisschen Gesprächsstoff gesorgt! :q

Hier mal ein paar Bilder 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnvwOxnQp3M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-BD3gQBe4s

und man sieht hinterher nicht mal dass ich da war! #6


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

@West1


> und man sieht hinterher nicht mal dass ich da war! #6


So sollte es sein!
Aber du bist ja auch kein Kanalangler, der mit seinem halben Hausstand am Gewässer anrückt und mindestens 10qm braucht, um sich adäquat auszubreiten, wobei auch zwingend alle erlaubten Ruten in Stellung gebracht werden müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @West1
> 
> Aber du bist ja auch kein Kanalangler, der mit seinem halben Hausstand am Gewässer anrückt und mindestens 10qm braucht, um sich adäquat auszubreiten, wobei auch zwingend alle erlaubten Ruten in Stellung gebracht werden müssen!
> 
> Jürgen



Stimmt, mir reicht ein Plätzchen wo ich gerade noch so stehen kann.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Woher kommt denn die Feststellung, dass eine durch Brombeeren zugewucherte Stelle ein Hotspot ist? 
Gerade in einem Kanal erscheint mir diese Feststellung sehr zweifelhaft, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen.
Sicher kann es so sein, erscheint mir dennoch wie eine Schutzbehauptung, gerade, weil wenn es so wäre, die Hecke schon längst durch andere gehäkselt wäre.
Läßt mich arg an der Ernsthaftigkeit zweifeln, wenn 5 m neben einer Angelstelle eine weitere Schneise in die Vegetation geschlagen wird, weil gerade da eine höhere Produktivität möglich sein soll#q

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Ich kenne zwei so Stellen zwar an einem gut zugänglichen Gewässer an dem hinter und unter überhängenden Brombeerhecken immer mal wieder ein guter Fisch zu fangen ist.
Gerade an einem Kanal kann so gut wie jede Stelle die vom restlichen Ufer irgendwie abweicht ein guter Fischstandplatz sein.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Bin ich bei Dir, ist ja auch so, aber diese Bereiche werden von den Fischen auch verlassen und wenn es nur zur Nahrungsaufnahme sein muss. Die Frage ist nur, wann sie es machen.
Was ich meine, es geht nicht, dass zunehmend immer mehr Rückzugsräume, auch wenn sie noch so klein sind, vernichtet werden.
Letztendlich verdrängen wir immer mehr die Natur in Bereiche, die noch nicht erreichbar sind. Die Frage ist nur, wie lange sind sie nicht erreichbar.
Vielleicht muss man einfach nur mal drüber nachdenken, wie und wann ich angeln gehe und ob ich was an meiner Methodik ändern möchte. 
Nicht ganz einfach, zugegeben, grade wenn Familie und Gesellschaft mein Zeitbudget arg strapazieren.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Joschkopp schrieb:


> Fakt ist es gibt viel zu wenig produktive Stellen die für Angler zugängig sind. Bei schönem Wetter kann man auch schnell mal Pech haben und das diese wenigen Stellen besetzt sind.



Fakt ist aber auch,das allzu zugängliche Stellen die Produktivität auch recht schnell mal in den Keller gehen lassen können.Gerade bei recht Ufernahen Spots mit Kirmescharakter..beginnt schon bei der Futtertaktik.Was liegt schon/noch drin?

Was also nutzen Spots, die praktisch unter Dauerfeuer stehen und man sich als Zielfischangler die Platzklinke quasi gegenseitig in die Hand gibt?

Plätze mit allzu gut zugängl. Dauerrummelcharakter meiden die hiesigen Cracks so gut es eben geht.

Und zur Not,kommen an fängigen aber bewachsenen Plätzen anstatt der viel Freifläche fordernden Luxus Campausstattung plus Rodpodbatterie mit Platzbedarf einer Flakstellung halt nur extrem Platzsparendes Equipment zum Einsatz.
 Stuhl,Schirm,Thermoskanne,Stullen und ein(e)diskret(!) zurechtgeforstete(r) Rutenlücke/Minipfad..dazu die Ruten verteilt einzeln aufbauen.Klappt mit ein wenig Kreativität und Durchbeissvermögen meist immer 

Dabei nahezu unvermeidlich vorkommende Kratzer an Gerät und Anglers Körper verbuchen die meisten als Ehrenvolle Narben[emoji6] 

Letztendlich sollte sich der Angler irgendwie dem Platz anpassen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch,das allzu zugängliche Stellen die Produktivität auch recht schnell mal in den Keller gehen lassen können.Gerade bei recht Ufernahen Spots mit Kirmescharakter..beginnt schon bei der Futtertaktik.Was liegt schon/noch drin?
> 
> Was also nutzen Spots, die praktisch unter Dauerfeuer stehen und man sich als Zielfischangler die Platzklinke quasi gegenseitig in die Hand gibt?
> 
> ...



Von was anderem wie deinem Rutenlücken/Minipfad war auch nie die Rede, bin mit minimalstem tackle Unterwegs, Rutentasche, Rucksack und Stuhl


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn die Feststellung, dass eine durch Brombeeren zugewucherte Stelle ein Hotspot ist?
> Gerade in einem Kanal erscheint mir diese Feststellung sehr zweifelhaft, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen.
> Sicher kann es so sein, erscheint mir dennoch wie eine Schutzbehauptung, gerade, weil wenn es so wäre, die Hecke schon längst durch andere gehäkselt wäre.
> Läßt mich arg an der Ernsthaftigkeit zweifeln, wenn 5 m neben einer Angelstelle eine weitere Schneise in die Vegetation geschlagen wird, weil gerade da eine höhere Produktivität möglich sein soll#q
> ...



Och das ist ganz einfach, da muss man nur mal die Lotrute einpacken und sich die Tiefe und Grundbeschaffenheit anschauen. Je nach Jahreszeit etc. findet man da schnell mal eine interessante Stelle 
Außerdem ist es definitiv schon ein Hotspot da er von seiner geraden Struktur abweicht.
Möglich ist es natürlich das vor 2 Jahren dort schonmal ein Angelplatz war, Brombeere wächst schnell wieder nach und verbreitet sich ohne Ende.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hmmmm - vielleicht möglichst dicht neben die Hecke hocken und mit ner (sehr) langen Stellfischrute, Bolo etc. plus Pose punktgenau schräg davor angreifen?

Zur-Seite-Binden zwecks temporärer Schneisenbildung geht halt bei garstig verwurstelten Brombeeren zumeist sehr schlecht...

Einfach zermetzeln würde ich die Teile jedenfalls nicht, das kann eventuell Ärger geben.

Wie breit ist denn der Kanal bzw. herrscht dort regelmäßiger Boots- oder Schiffsverkehr? Falls keine Schiffe und schmal genug, lässt sich der Spot evtl. vom Gegenufer aus anwerfen (mit ner Weitwurf-Feeder etc.)?

Oder auf Raubfisch mal ne Segelpose rübertreiben lassen, wenn es der Wind erlaubt.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

@Pirschhirsch
kam mir auch grad in den Sinn, Du warst schneller
Das meinte ich mit Methodik ändern, bringt manchmal deutlich mehr, als sich direkt auf die Stelle raufzusetzen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Eine gewisse Distanztaktik hätte halt auch den Vorteil, nicht direkt am Spot potenziell scheuchend rumaufzubauen etc.

Falls Fische dort tatsächlich "entspannen", sind sie bei Menschennoise (Hecke-Besiegen, Laufgeräusche etc.) in direkter Nähe evtl. auch gleich wieder weg...

Eventuell verziehen die sich schon, wenn auf einmal die Hecke "fehlen" würde und vergleichsweise viel ungewohnter Lichteinfall herrscht - nur bei Sonne von hinten, natürlich. 

Was dann aber wiederum auch Schlagschatten-Gefahr durch die Anglergestalt bedeutet - dann wäre möglichst leises und flaches "Anrobben" gefragt (mit mitgeführtem Tackle in dichter Brombeer-Umgebung wohl recht uncool bzw. so ziemlich unmöglich).

Aus all diesen Gründen würde ich daher versuchen, irgendwie möglichst aus zumindest gewisser Entfernung ranzukommen.

Durchaus vielleicht ein gewisser Aufwand, aber:

Dazu werden die meisten anderen Angler wohl zu faul sein - was die Chancen nochmals steigert. Und Ärger mit Häcksel-Hassern gibt's dann auch nicht.


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Auf dem Kanal herrscht extrem viel Schiffsbetrieb, Frachtschiffe sowie Sportboote, falls man dort 'Rüberfischen' will müsste man den Köder per Boot ausbringen und dreimal absenken was extrem aufwendig und garnicht meine Angelei ist. Zur not wate ich vorsichtig über die Steinpackung und setz mich mit einer Abhakmatte auf die Brombeeren 


Aufjedenfall ein Dankeschön an die rege Teilnahme und ein Fischreiches Jahr 2016!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Klar, das kommt echt nicht gut mit dem Wasserverkehr - da kann auch mit Absenken noch genug schiefgehen.

Was auch immer Du dann anstellt: Ich wünsche viel Erfolg - wird schon irgendwie gehen.

Aber immer dran denken: 

Kein Fisch ist ein ruiniertes Gerippe oder gar Schlimmeres wert - wenn Dich eine heftige Schiffswelle grade beim Packungswaten erwischt, ist evtl. sehr schnell Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

ich würde jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit eine kleine Nische in die Brombeere schneiden, ohne Angelzeug, und dann später mit der Rute an der Stelle Fischen.

Wenn Natur nur noch dann gut ist, wenn der Mensch sie nicht mehr nutzen darf, wenn der Mensch nur noch ausgeschlossen wird, dann kann sie mir gestohlen bleiben.

Brombeerhecken stehen im Ruhrpott auf Quadratkilometer großen Flächen auf Industriebrachen, Bahndämmen und an den Kanälen.

Da geht nicht gleich ein Lebensraum kaputt.

Wenn ich hier die Kommentare lese, glaube ich hier sind mehr Leute von Nabu, als Angler vor Ort.


----------



## Balkongärtner (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das kommt auf das Landschaftsschutzgesetz des betreffenden Bundeslandes an. Grundsätzlich (grundsätzlich heißt immer es gibt Ausnahmen) dürfte es verboten sein. Hängt teilweise auch von der Jahreszeit ab. Bei uns (Bayern) darf ich ab April nicht mal in meinem eigenen Garten die Sträucher und Hecken zurückschneiden.
> Aber, wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte:"wer viel frägt, geht viel irr".
> ...



Das ist falsch!
In Privat genutzten Gärten darf das ganze Jahr gefällt und geschnitten werden. Pflege und Formschnitte sowieso. Diese Regelung betrifft ausschließlich öffentliches Grün.

Einzige Ausnahme: Brüten dort Vögel darfst du bis Brutende nichts tun. Es gibt sogar hierfür Ausnahmeregelungen, wonach zB nur Greifvogelbrutstätten geschützt sind.
Die Ausnahmeregelungen bestimmen die jeweiligen Städte/Kreise, die zB auch über Baumschutzsatzungen bestimmen.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hallo Balkongärtner,

das mag vielleicht in NRW so sein, bei uns in Bayern jedenfalls nicht.
Außer den von Dir erwähnten Pflege- und Formschnitt darf man bei uns auch im eigenen Garten von Frühjahr bis Herbst nicht zurückschneiden wie man gerade lustig ist. Darauf wird auch immer deutlich im Amtsblatt, gleich mit den Bußgeldandrohung hingewiesen.
Hauptgrund sind eben brütende Vögel und da man bei größeren Hecken nicht so einfach feststellen kann, ob da Vögel brüten oder nicht, ist es bei uns eben generell verboten. Bei meinen Hecken könnte ich schwer auf die Schnelle feststellen ob da nicht irgendwo ein Vogel brütet (es brüten auch welche darin, wie man dann irgendwann im Laufe der Zeit bemerkt), deshalb find ich das auch richtig und man hat im ausgehenden Winter bzw. zeitigem Frühjahr auch genügend Zeit dazu.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hast du eine Ulmenhecke wächst die bis zum Herbst 1,5 m da wird ein Rückschnitt schwierig.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ulmenhecke wächst die bis zum Herbst 1,5 m da wird ein Rückschnitt schwierig.


Hallo,

mag sein, interessiert aber den Gesetzgeber nicht. Ich würde mir auch keine solche pflegeintensive Hecke anlegen. Auch hier gilt der Grundsatz: "was Du auch tust, bedenk die Folgen".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Szia Lajos,

ich habe mal auf der Fürther Seite nachgeschaut und die sagt aus, das

 "In der Zeit vom 01.03. bis 30.09. ist es verboten einen Rückschnitt vorzunehmen oder den Baum/das Röhricht vollständig zu entfernen. Hecken dürfen nicht beseitigt werden."

Hier wird also Formschnitt nicht erwähnt, der ist nämlich erlaubt, aber der Rückschnitt nicht.

Spielt aber auch bei der Brombeere gar keine Rolle, die ist ja nicht mal eine  Hecke.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hallo Testudo,

richtig, ich habe im Beitrag Nr. 33 auch darauf hingewiesen, daß der Formschnitt erlaubt ist.
Ich würde im Falle des Threadstarters, wenn es ihn gar so stört einen kleinen (illegalen) Schnitt durchführen und darauf achten, daß es möglichst keiner sieht. Ist natürlich an einem Kanal schwierig. #t

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GoFlyFishing (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Wo ich nicht hinkomm, geh ich nicht hin beim Fischen. Aber Hinkommen tu ich fast überall  und zwar ohne Buschmesser, Motorsäge und TNT... 
Die Vegetation zusammenschneiden kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ein Jäger sägt ja auch kein Dickicht um, um freies Schussfeld zu haben. Man sollte einen gewissen Ehrenkodex haben als Fischer... "Pass dich der Natur an, und nicht die Natur dir".

PS: Viele denken eh immer, dass ausgerechnet da wo sie nicht hinkommen, die besten Fische stehn. Ist meist eher ein mentales Problem, als eines der Vegetation

PPS: da wächst an einem tristen Kanal mit Brombeergestrüpp Nahrung und Schutz für diverse kleinste und kleine Tierchen heran, und das muss dann gleich weggeschnitten werden, der Bequemlichkeit halber. Is doch Quatsch. Möchte nicht wissen wieviele km lang die zum Beangeln erlaubte Strecke am Kanal is. Aber die Brombeerhecke muss weg. Logo.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Hallo GoFlyFishing,

im Grunde genommen hast Du schon recht. Es gibt aber schon Einzelfälle, da kann es schon nötig sein etwas auszulichten. 
Betrifft mich als hauptsächlichen Fliegenfischer eh nicht.
Aber bei den Jägern irrst Du, die schneiden sich unter Umständen (eben wenn es nötig erscheint) schon mal ein bißchen ihr Schußfeld frei. Zum Beispiel wenn von einem Hochsitz aus in Schußrichtung auf eine Lichtung ein Busch, Baum oder Strauch zu stark wächst und eben den Blick bzw. den Schuß einschränkt. Ob das alle machen weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber die ich kenne machen das gelegentlich schon.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Joschkopp (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Also an die Leute die strickt dagegen sind das man Brombeere beschneidet um lediglich seine Ruten abstellen kann ohne das die Schnur sich in den Dornen verfängt, oder sich wo hinsetzen kann ohne das man sich die Klamotten kaputt macht, ihr würdet euch lieber an eine Stelle setzen wo ihr höchstwahrscheinlich nichts fangt bevor ihr an einer erfolgversprechenden Stelle minimal zu der Gartenscheere greift?

Wer kümmert sich um die Angestellen wenn nicht die Angler selbst wenn es sonst keiner macht?

Ist es auch so problematisch sich eine krautfreie Stelle im Gewässer zu schaffen oder ist das dann wieder okay...

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Okay so lange es im Rahmen bleibt und unbedingt nötig ist um Fisch zu fangen, was bei uns an den Verbandsgewässern leider nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Wenn es hier um die Schifffahrts Gewässer geht,DEK RHK LSK usw.
Da steht in der Gewässerverordnung:
Ufervegetation darf nicht beschnitten oder zerstört werden.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



> Meiner Meinung nach ist es Okay so lange es im Rahmen bleibt und unbedingt nötig ist um Fisch zu fangen...



Was ist denn dieser Rahmen?

Das man mit einer 2 m Spinne grad eben so zu Werke gehen, oder das man die 13 m Stippe komplett nach hinten abrollen kann?


----------



## harzsalm (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Bei uns  in der Elbtalaue in Lüchow Dannenberg wird kräftig vom Deichschutzamt der Baumbestand an der Elbe beseitigt.

Der NABU  und andere Naturschutzverbände versuchten dass zu verhindern.

Aber Hochwasserschutz geht zum Glück vor Naturschutz. Bäume und Sträucher werden knallhart beseitigt und wir Angler freuen uns,da wir wieder besser am Elbufer beschwerdefrei angeln können.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich offiziell mit Mutanto-Brennnesseln und anderem "temporären" Bewuchs?

Nesseln bilden ja mitunter auch fast brusthohe und sehr breite "Gürtel".

"Ufervegetation" ist halt mal wieder so ein toller Allgemeinbegriff...

Von Holz, Hecken und Schilf lass ich die Finger, aber bei Nesseln hört's bei mir dann echt auf.


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber, wie meine Mutter zu sagen pflegte:"wer viel frägt, geht viel irr".
> Also mach es und laß Dich nicht erwischen.


geht alles...
so wie der typ, der sich bei uns damals am dondorfer see, naturschutzgebiet, ´nen regelrechten kommandostand freigesägt und geschaufelt hat.
das ganze mitten im winter, der see war zugefroren, man konnte deutlich die spuren auf dem schnee/eis erkennen.
offiziell ausfindig gemacht hat man den bis heute nicht.


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ufervegetation verändern, beschneiden etc.*

Alles was im Weg ist wird rasiert und beschnitten.
Ist in der Natur so,genau wie bei den Menschen.


----------

